# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Në ditën historike të shpalljes së pavarësisë së Kosovës

## Albo

Sot është 17 shkurt 2008, një ditë që do të hyjë në historinë shqiptare si dita e shpalljes së pavarësisë në Kosovë nga Kuveni demokratik i Kosovës. Sot është dita që një shtet i ri demokratik do të lindi për tu bërë pjesë e hartës politike të Evropës dhe familjes së madhe të popujve të lirë evropianë. 

E hapa këtë temë në mënyrë që secili prej jush të shprehi në fjalë dëshminë tuaj për historinë shqiptare në këtë ditë historike të shënuar. 

*- Si po e perjetoni Diten e Pavarësisë së Kosovës?
- Çfarë do të thotë për mbarë faktorin shqiptar në botë një Kosovë e pavarur?
- Cilat janë sfidat e të ardhmes së një Kosove të pavarur?*

Kjo eshte fjala juaj për historinë shqiptare.

Albo

----------


## Zombi

Të mësosh apo të lexosh historinë e popullit tënd qenka shumë më ndryshe, se sa ta përjetosh atë dhe të jemi pjesë e saj. Ne të gjithë kemi dhënë kontributin tonë dhe të gjithë përjetojmë lotët e gëzimit, dhe ne që nuk kemi mundësi të jemi atje, tek turmat, tek flamujtë, tek varret e dëshmorëve, ne e shkruajmë këtu historinë me shumë emocione!

Zoti e bekoftë Kosovën, Zoti i bekoftë shqiptarët e miqtë tanë. Lavdi dëshmorëve ndër shekuj. 
U R I M E       P A V A R S I A!

----------


## engjulli_peje^

Kjo eshte nje Nga Ditet e shume PRitura ,
Nje Deshire e pa realizuar e gjysherve te mi,
Nersa sot emocionet e tyre po i perciedh me sy te perlotur Deri ne shpalljen Zyrtare te Pavasris se Kosoves.

Kosova e Pavarur 

Nje shtet i Ri dhe i pa varur ne Botes.Shpresojm nje Bashkim te shpejt Ne Shqiperin e Bashkuar  Kosove-Shqiperi-Cameri.

Sfidat e Kosoves Se pavarur

Vec sfida politike ,
Mbrojte e trojeve shqipetare ,dhe nje harres e se vjetres .

RRoft Kosova E lire
RRoft Shqiperia Bashkuar
Tashme Kosov - Shqiperi - Cameri Se shpejti do te jemi 1

----------


## MaDaBeR

Sot eshte dita me e lumtur e jetes sime. Ndihem sikur kam lindur per se dyti.

RROFT KOSOVA E PAMVARUR.

Sfida e se ardhmes eshte: BASHKIMI I KOSOVES ME SHQIPERINE E BASHKIMI I GJITH TROJEVE SHQIPTARE.

----------


## bili99

Sa  u  shpalle  ...kam  shume  emocion..si  asnjehere ..URIME*

Pershendetje  Albo...Gezuar  Ty   dhe  te  gjithe  shqiptareve  ne  bote...
Jetojme   Diten  me  ta  madhe ne  historine  tone  me  te  re  per  ne shqiptaret  si  komb.
Sfidat  do  jene  te  shumta  por,  po  te   permend  vetem  nje  do  te  me  prishi  kete  trans  qe  kaloj  bashke  me  gjithe  shqiptaret  ne  bote...
Per   ne  si  komb  ka  domethenje  shume  te  madhe,  te  pazavendsuashme...Kur  Shqiperia    behej  shtet   gjaku  rridhte  ne  Kosove,  rridhte  gjaku  ne  Malesi   dhe  shqiptaret  qe  mbeten  jasht  shqiperise  administrative  ishin  mburoje  e  gjalle  per  ate  shtet  te  vogel  tonin...duhej  te  kalonin  mbi  trupat  te  gjysmes  se  kombit  qe  te   mberrine  tek  fryti-  Shqiperia  jone  e  dashur...Kur  Kosova   u  pergjak  ne  vitet  '90ta...ishte  Shqiperia  qe    ne  gjirin  e  vet  mbajti  gjithe  Kosoven  qe  ne  fakt  mbajti   gjakun  e  vet...me  takat  e  pa  takat  Shqiperia  beri  te  pamunderen   dhe  as  qe  ka   c'te  shtoj  se  pa  Shqiperine  ne  as  qe  do  te  merrnim  fryme  shqip  edhe  sikur  te  mbetnim  gjalle..Sot  Shqiperia  feston  me  shume  se  vete  Kosova...Shqiptaret  nga  gjithe  krahinat  tjera  jane  drejtuar  drejt  Kosoves  qe  bukfalisht  kan  prishur  kufinjte  artificial  mes  shqiptareve  ,  shqiptaret  nga  te  gjithe  bota  kane  zbritur  ne  Prishtine....  KY ESHTE  DEFINICIONI  I  BASHKIMIT  NE  PRAKTIKE..Ishim  ne  ne  gjithe  boten  qe  shkarkonim  lot  dhe  barot  ne  Shqiperi  per  Kosoven...Ne  aq  jemi  te  lidhur  me  njeritjetrin  sa  as  vete  nuk  e  dijme,  ne   jemi  jeta  per  njeritjetrin  dhe  kjo  eshte  e  verteta....
Do  te  thote  nje  hap  me   afer  drejt  lirise  se  pergjithshme  kombetare,  do  te  thote  nje  hap  me  afer  bashkimit,  do  te  thote  se  ne  nuk  do  te  jemi  kurre  me  zezaket  e  Ballkanit,  do  te  thote  se  ne  nuk  do  te  jemi  kurre  me  te  neperkembur  dhe  te  kerrcnuar  nga  fqinjet,  do  te  thote   OH  c'do  te  thote?...do  te  thote  se  do  te  marri  fryme   me  lirshem  nje  komb  i  tere,  qe  ne  fakt  do  te  zhvillohemi  normalisht  dhe  do  te  konkurojme  me   gjithe  popujt  e  qyteteruar  ne  bote...
Per  sfidat   do  te  kete  plot...por  as  qe  dua  as  te  mendoj  sot....
Amerike   jeten  ta  kemi  borxh  qe  na  shpetove  kombin,  na  shpetove  Kosoven  dhe  une  personalisht  ta  kam  jeten  borxh  qe  ma  shpetove...Sot  them  me  plote  goje  dhe  zemer-Falemnderit  Amerike...Te  dua  me  gjithe  shpirt....Lavdi  miqesise  shqiptaro-amerikane  perjete  te  jeteve...

Jeto  e  Pavarur   Kosove,     jeto     ne  Liri..
ardhmeria  do  te  jete   e  lumtur   kjo  ka  rendesi....
Martire  te  Kombit    Lavdi...
"  Bac,   u  kry...."

Me  nderime  per Albo   dhe te  gjithe Forumit  Shqiptar.. Gezuar*,
bili99

----------


## Alienated

_Ne Tetove, ne temperatura shume te uleta te kesaj dite Shkurti, mbi 10,000 qytetare u grumbulluan ne sheshin qendror te qytetit per te pershendetur pavaresine e Kosoves._

Nje gezim me te madh nuk e kemi ndjere kurre kaq afer. Dita e Pavaresise se Kosoves eshte pritur jo vetem nga ne, por dhe nga baballaret, gjysherit e stergjysherit tane. *I kemi varrosur pleqte me zemer te djegur per te pare pavaresine e Kosoves. I kemi varrosur duke iu degjuar amanatetet qe Kosova duhet te pavaresohet, qe Shqiperia duhet bere perseri. I kemi varrosur duke iu dhene fjale se Shqiperia do behet perseri ashtu si e ka dhene Zoti.* Dhe ky eshte vetem hapi i pare i nje rruge te gjate qe na pret, sepse na e ka lene detyrim historia.

Per faktorin shqiptar si brenda trojeve etnike poashtu dhe ne diaspore, *nje Kosove e pavarur do te thote nje drejtesi e cuar ne vend. Nje drejtesi e mohuar tash e sa kohe.* Nje e drejte e shqiptareve per te vendosur mbi fatin e tyre. Pavaresia e Kosoves nuk eshte vetem akt formal politik, por eshte shume me teper se aq. *Eshte nje enderr e kahmotshme shqiptare e realizuar me mund, mendje, pune e me gjak. Gjaku i deshmoreve i derdhur tash e sa vite ka ujitur lulet e lirise, te cilat tash duhet te lulezojne ne Kosoven e pavarur.*


*Kosova e pavarur duhet te ece drejt integrimeve euro-atlantike, dhe duhet te punoje ne garantimin e lirive dhe te drejtave te barabarta per te gjithe qytetaret e saj.* Rruga drejt integrimeve do jete e lodhshme dhe e gjate, perfshi ketu dhe pengesat e ndryshme politike te cilat mund t'i hase nga fqiu verior Serbia dhe nga aleati numer nje i saj, Rusia, si dhe ca shtete te tjera te cilet behen mik me agresorin. Por kjo s'duhet ta frikesoje Prishtinen, perkundrazi duhet t'i sherbeje si nje stimul per te perforcuar pozitat, per te avansuar te drejtat e lirite e te gjithe qytetareve te saj, pamarre parasysh perkatesine nacionale, fetare, gjinore e politike.

*TA GEZONI TE GJITHE PAVARESINE E KOSOVES.*




*Te punojme per te patur nje Kosove te forte dhe te ecim drejt clirimit te trojeve tjera shqiptare dhe bashkimit te tyre ne nje Shqiperi te vetme mbi toke, ashtu si e do Zoti dhe ashtu si e kerkon kushtetuta shqiptare:*

Ne, Populli i Shqipërisë, krenarë dhe të vetëdijshëm për historinë tonë, me përgjegjësi për të ardhmen, me besim te Zoti dhe/ose te vlera të tjera universale, 
me vendosmërinë për të ndërtuar një shtet të së drejtës, demokratik e social, për të garantuar të drejtat dhe liritë themelore të njeriut, 
me frymën e tolerancës dhe të bashkëjetesës fetare, 
me zotimin për mbrojtjen e dinjitetit dhe të personalitetit njerëzor, si dhe për prosperitetin e të gjithë kombit, për paqen, mirëqenien, kulturën dhe solidaritetin shoqëror, 
*me aspiratën shekullore të popullit shqiptar për identitetin dhe bashkimin kombëtar,* 
me bindjen e thellë se drejtësia, paqja, harmonia dhe bashkëpunimi ndërmjet kombeve janë ndër vlerat më të larta të njerëzimit, 
Vendosim këtë Kushtetutë:

----------


## Bledari

Une e perjetoj Pavaresine e Kosoves me fjalet qe jane ne kete kenge:

----------


## Dajti

Gjithmone me ndodh qe ne momente shume emocionale ,fjalet me ngecin dhe nuk me dalin ose vijne te gjitha tok dhe vrullshem dhe secila fjale kerkon te dale e para.

Bac u kry!
Lavdi te gjithe atyre qe sakrifikuan per kete dite historike.
Te nderuar dhe te respektuar qofshin te gjithe dashamiresite e huaj qe na ndihmuan
O vellazer shqiptare, ta gezojme pavaresine e Kosoves.

Bac u kry !

----------


## BvizioN

Ne kete ngjarje historike per mbare popullin Shqiptar, mendimet e mija vene tek te gjithe ata qe kane sakrifikuar me gjakun e tyre per te sjelle kete dite kaq te madhe per gjithe Kosoven dhe popullin Shqiptar.I perjetshem qofte kujtimi i tyre.

Pergezime dhe levdata te gjithe Shqiptareve qe kane kontribuar me punen e tyre per te arritur kete dite, po ashtu nje FALEMINDERIT shume te madh per te gjithe popujt e botes, te cilet kane shprehur perkrahjen e tyre per kete pavaresi.


17 Shkurt 2008 shenon nje kapitull te ri ne hisorine e popullit Shqiptar, nje rruge te re per Kosoven.

Perfundimisht, gezuar te gjithe Shqiptareve anembane botes. Gezojeni kete dite historike me te gjitha mundesite qe keni.

----------


## erisela

kjo eshte nje ngjarje qe percaktoi dinjitetin e nje populli nder shekuj,qe tregoi se jemi nje fryme tashme qe ka nje aspirate drejt nje demokratizimi te qytetarise se nje kombi atij 
SHQIPTAR!
une e shikoj si dite qe sjell gezim ne cdo sofer shqiptare
si permbushje e  endrave te  shume njerezve qe sarriten ta shikonin kete dite,sepse u sakrifikuan per kete dite
kjo eshte hapje e nje dritare te nje vleresimi te shqiptareve
dhe qe dine te tregojne se nje enderr permbushet nje dite
eshte gezim o populli im ti qe e prite ne kete ane kufiri me lot dhe qe po e percjell perseri me lot pavaresine ne anen tjeter,por tashme me nje grusht dinjiteti
si komb qe do zere vend ne familjen europiane
gezuar o populli im shqiptar
gezuar

----------


## Amanti

Gezuar,Gezuar,Gezuar
Pavaresine e Kosoves!

----------


## drity

Gezuar! Fillimi i mbare gjysma e punes  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## boxhi81

Eshte vertet nje dite e madhe per gjithe Shqiptaret kudo qe jane. Gezuare Pavarsin e Kosoves.Jemi te lumture qe po perjetojm keto caste historike , enderren e shume brezave. gezuare te gjithve.

----------


## Jack Watson

Jam teper i emocionuar dhe i perlour ne keto momente. Nje nga endrrat e mia dhe te cdo nacionalisti sot, ne kete dite hyjnore, u be realitet! Pas 600 viteve nje pjese e atdheut tone fitoi lirine dhe mevetesine.

Sot u korrigjua historia, sot fituam gjysme e kombit, sot u beme aq te forte sa nuk kemi qene kurre me pare. Sot u realizua amaneti dhe endrra i gjysherve dhe stergjysherve tane. 

Gezuar te gjithe shqiptareve kudo ndodhen! Falemnderit Amerike!

----------


## shpend6902

Beteja e vogel u fitua, tash mbetet beteja e madhe, ta ndertojme Kosoven nje shtet te mirefillte.


                                                      URIME

----------


## hope31

Gezuar Diten e Pavaresise 

edhe nje here sot kosova dhe shqiptaret u bene kryefjala e te gjithe mediave boterore

ndjehemi krenare dhe te lumtur,

----------


## Tipiku

*GEZUAR PAVARSIN KOSOVE PER HIR TE DESHMORVE QE DHAN JETEN PER TY*

----------


## Apollyon

Si fillim kam vene kte foto ne desktop, pastaj kam gjith diten qe degjoj vetem kenge shqiptare sidomos kengen e Etno Engjujve - ALBANIA
 edhe Jovo.

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=gozQ4Q5jYdw

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=bhj9VCq9VsM


Te ballkoni i shtepise time kam ven flamurin shqiptar, edhe sot me shume se kurre e ndjej veten krenar se jam Shqiptar.

URIME PAVARSINE E KOSOVES TE GJITH SHQIPTAREVE KUDO QE NDODHEN.


*PROUD* 2 B *ALBANIAN*

----------


## Ali Baba Tepele

GËZUAR LIRINË DHE PAVARSINË KOSOVA.SË SHPEJTI PRESIM DEKLARIMIN E SHQIPËRIS ETNIKE.

----------


## andiOS

*Ta gezoni pavarsine* 

Per simbolin e shtetit kush e kishte derdhur talentin ???

----------

